# Difference Between CZ75 P-01 and CZ75 PCR.



## Ibndoo (Nov 25, 2014)

...seems to me the only difference between a P-01 and a PCR is that the PCR does not have a rail, meaning a lighter gun. 
Am i missing anything?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

besides about 50 bucks the PCR is just a cut down cz75 the p-01 is a tiny bit different but I think the p-01 has went through some harsh azz reliability torcher testing.


----------

